# Olaxx labs



## bigollie (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi guys just wondered if anyone has heard of the ugl Olaxx labs ? A few guys in my gym have been using their stuff since last year and now wont use anything else .im always sceptical about new labs so im wondering if anyone has any feedback .


----------

